# What are the best infant car seats? Which should be avoided?



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

We need an infant seat for the coming babe but I can't decide on which to get. We had a snugride 22 for our older 3 but it's expired now. I was planning on getting another SR22 but it looks like they've changed how the harness is loosened and tightened so it's now in the back.

I really didn't want to spend $150+ on a seat that we'll use for maybe a year- this is definitely our last child. WWYbuy if you were me? I do really want an infant seat, the convenience is worth it for us. We have a Radian65 waiting for when she outgrows an infant seat and don't need a high weight limit. None of our other kids hit 20 lbs before 18 months.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I would steer clear of the Evenflo infant seats and anything with a rear-adjust harness. Other than that, it's about what features are important to you and what fits in your car


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

OK, no Evenflo. What's wrong with them?

Also, what seats let you leave the handle up? It's not a must but would make my life easier and that's the name of the game here.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

The Evenflo seats make you leave 1.5" of clearance between the seat and the vehicle seat in front of it, so it's a PITA. I think the handle has to be down too. Most other seats let you have the handle up. There are several different Snugrides, some are rear-adjust (hate it) and some are front-adjust.

I'd watch clearance racks for something front-adjust and a good price. Or see if you have a trusted friend or family member you can borrow one for. Infant seats are used for such a short time that I prefer not to spend much on them. I don' t love the snugrides the boys ride in, but they'll be in convertibles very soon (nearly outgrown at 4 months old...and they're preemies....)


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

We have a Snugride 35 and love it, DD is 16 months and still fits in it and likes it, but we are going to get the convertible in for her this week. I think it is very comfortable for her because the sides curve out at the top and it feels very padded. The handle can be up and it adjusts in the front.

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

A good affordable infant seat is the onboard35. You can pay more for the onboard air, but they'll both last the same amount of time so you have to decide if the lockoff and air cushions are important or not.

I had a Safeseat1 (pretty much what the Snugride35 is now) with my last and loved it. If you watch sales you can sometimes find them for a decent price.

Really, all seats meet the same safety standards. Some are just easier to use than others and some have rules that make them less car friendly (like the evenflo seats). Most people like the Graco (front adjust is a must for me) or the chicco keyfit as well.


----------



## RubenZ (Dec 18, 2009)

Safety 1st onBoard 35 is one we used. It's very comfy.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RubenZ*
> 
> Safety 1st onBoard 35 is one we used. It's very comfy.


Can you leave the handle up on this? I was looking at it on Amazon and it may be what we go with. I think I've narrowed it down to this or the Graco35. I like the KeyFit35, too, but it seems like a lot of extra money for no reason.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The only seats you can't leave the handle up with are the Evenflos and the Baby Trend.


----------

